# The Carnivore (all meat) Diet for IBS-C



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello to all my fellow chronically constipated friends:

These last few weeks I tried the carnivore diet for my chronic constipation. This diet is simple: 'Eat meat. Drink water.' There you go. I went all meat - or almost all meat (I had some M & M's!







) for about 4 or 5 weeks straight. (Eggs are included in this diet.) Although it didn't cure me of my IBS nor my daily incomplete evacuation, it has made my BM's softer and it's easier to go. It also gave me a little diarrhea, about once a day.

I stayed on my Intestinal Formula # 1 every day.

I didn't have that queasy feeling a lot of us get before a BM on the carnivore diet. I also didn't have that icky feeling in my intestines I normally always have on it.

I had more energy. It's a lot of protein.

I'm not going to stay on the carnivore diet, but I definitely will be eating way way more meat from now on. I'm gonna say about 80 to 90% of my meals will be meat (and eggs). There's something to this.

It's definitely worth trying.

For more info, this website was informative for me:

https://wildlumens.com/

P.S. Good luck everybody!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for posting this, Flossy.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

You're welcome!

I had pizza & Coke today and I must say I feel a lot better when I just eat meat. I do love my sugar once in a while though, but I feel icky afterwards.


----------



## alicee88 (Feb 16, 2017)

It's just the sudden change in diet. I don't eat a meat-heavy diet, so when I do eat a lot of meat in one sitting, my symptoms are temporarily relieved. But if I did this all the time, I'd be thanking god for vegetables instead.

For most IBS sufferers, the GI default is not to work properly. So anything you do - dietary, supplements, drugs etc. - will only work for a time until your body manages to overpower it.


----------

